# Channel 4 now available on Sky



## bruce wayne (4 Dec 2006)

Thanks to our friends over on Boards

see link

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showt...3#post52443413

this is cool news.....


----------



## whackin (4 Dec 2006)

This is good news. Apparently, it is on Channel 142 on the EPG, while More4 has moved to 189 ish.


----------



## Alex (4 Dec 2006)

that is good news. i will be checking it out when i get home from work.


----------



## CCOVICH (4 Dec 2006)

I had someone check at home and they confirmed the above (channel 142).


----------



## Gypsy girl (4 Dec 2006)

Yes, good news indeed, I'm watching it now CH4 on Sky! that slipped in quietly, and just when I was about to buy a yellow house card too.


----------



## fredg (4 Dec 2006)

quietly is an understatement !good news though,
utv anytime soon??


----------



## Alex (4 Dec 2006)

i have utv on sky. i set it up through the add channels option.


----------



## Daisybell (4 Dec 2006)

Woo hoo, I just jumped up when I saw this and lo + behold Channel 4 was there.  Happy days....

For UTV you have it in under Interative - Other Channels automatically.  At least I do anyway.  Unfortunately it doesn't show up on the EPG so I never really tune in to it.


----------



## brian.mobile (4 Dec 2006)

Yes, Chorus havent a leg to stand on now....lol

BM


----------



## Blinder (4 Dec 2006)

Brilliant! Can't believe there wasn't a big announcement about it, since it 'was' the one thing that NTL used in there advertising for ages!


----------



## pansyflower (4 Dec 2006)

But I'm getting "This programme is not available." 
Why me??


----------



## Daisybell (4 Dec 2006)

pansyflower said:


> But I'm getting "This programme is not available."
> Why me??


 
I wonder do you have to be subscribed to the Entertainment package, or whatever one RTE etc. is on??  Do you know how many mixes you have??


----------



## Blinder (4 Dec 2006)

pansyflower said:


> But I'm getting "This programme is not available."
> Why me??



Read on boards.ie that this has something to do with the US programs being shown on c4
I get the same message now. 
It should work for the british programs they show.

Not sure if it matters, but I have Sky+, so maybe it's some copyright stuff with the US programs?


----------



## Daisybell (4 Dec 2006)

Just checked my box now and it's not available at the moment.  I have Sky+ also but I don't think that would have anything to do with it.  At least we know C4 is definitely on the cards.


----------



## june (4 Dec 2006)

you'll all be sorry when ye are hooked on big brother in the summer!


----------



## pansyflower (4 Dec 2006)

Originally Posted by *pansyflower* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=327750#post327750 
_But I'm getting "This programme is not available." 
Why me?? _

_We are on the most basic package, but we can get UTV, and BBC3 and 4 using the code_


----------



## Leo (5 Dec 2006)

Some of the progrgammes are marked "Not Available in ROI" in the EPG, presume this is down to contractual issues with the copyright owners. I have the full "World" package, so I don't think that has a bearing.


----------



## Alex (5 Dec 2006)

i got the same "this programme is not available" message last night.


----------



## CCOVICH (5 Dec 2006)

For what programme/s were people getting this message?  Maybe it is down to teething issues?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (5 Dec 2006)

no i do think its down to copyright issues for certain shows.


----------



## ciara_gmail (5 Dec 2006)

I would love to get Sky in my new apartment but I think I will be limited to Chorus (based in Kildare, no dishes allowed) is a dish required for a Sky box?


----------



## Alex (5 Dec 2006)

as far as i know a dish is required yes.


----------



## CCOVICH (5 Dec 2006)

ciara_gmail said:


> I would love to get Sky in my new apartment but I think I will be limited to Chorus (based in Kildare, no dishes allowed) is a dish required for a Sky box?


 
Some cable providers have a Sky By Wire Service, but these will  be no better than the basic Chorus package.


----------



## swally (5 Dec 2006)

The programme that was "not available in ROI" was Without a trace, I checked the channel guide for next monday and it didn't have this notice so I'd say it's a teething issue with copyrite and they're hoping it'll be sorted next week. I guess we'll have to wait and see.

Also what providers do SKY by Wire. I'm moving into an apartment and would love to have SKY.


----------



## denise1234 (5 Dec 2006)

mine available now. deal or no deal on so its not just US shows. must keep an eye on it and see if its here to stay!


----------



## CCOVICH (5 Dec 2006)

swally said:


> Also what providers do SKY by Wire. I'm moving into an apartment and would love to have SKY.


 
I'm pretty sure it's only available where the provider has the rights to provide Sky to the whole development, i.e. they need a captive market to make it worthwhile.


----------



## babaduck (7 Dec 2006)

swally said:


> The programme that was "not available in ROI" was Without a trace, I checked the channel guide for next monday and it didn't have this notice so I'd say it's a teething issue with copyrite and they're hoping it'll be sorted next week. I guess we'll have to wait and see.


 
It's happened for The Closer too- but I don't mind because I downloaded S1 & S2 from d'internet.  Absolutely addictive!


----------



## jake108 (8 Dec 2006)

Alex said:


> i have utv on sky. i set it up through the add channels option.


 
Yeah me too. Absolutely no problems at all getting it.


----------

